# Women who have experienced both, BFN and BFP – did you feel any different



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all,

this has been asked so many times but I am just looking for some positive stories to pick me up. I had my first ICSI last year and it was BFN. I had no symptoms whatsoever so I was not surprised when it was BFN.

I am on my 2WW and I feel exactly the same as during my first cycle. I feel really good, no symptoms, no twinges, etc. 

I have never experienced BFP so I don't know how it feels.

Has any of you experienced both, BFNs and BFPs,  and did you feel any different?

Sasha

xxx


----------



## 3crazycats (May 9, 2011)

Hi Sashaj,

I'm probably not going to give you the answer your looking for but I have had a successful ICSI which resulted in a daughter in 2007.

I have also had 3 failed FET's.

With my daughter I had constant period/crampy type pains the whole two weeks but no other symptoms (and to be honest had no other symptoms all the way through except a growing tummy!) 

With the FET's - (I have tested today and tested negative - I am 10dp3dt).  Each time I have felt crampy for about 5/6 days after ET then nothing and feel totally normal and then gone on to get a negative result.

Saying that so many people have told me that just because I am not getting any signs it doesn't mean it hasn't worked though so try not to be downhearted.  Obviously everyone is different!

Good luck x


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Crazycats,

sorry to hear about your negative test   but huge congratulation on your daughter  . It seems like you have been through a lot  TTC and this is me moaning after a second ICSI!!

I would be so happy to have a little girl. I just want one baby as I could not go throughout this ever again. 

I have never done FET so I cannot compare it to anything other than my first ICSI. 

I had my ET on Friday and I felt really ill until today (follwoing my EC). I woke up this morning and feel absolutely fine so I think I will be heading for another BFN. Anyway, I feel much calmer this time. I was really stressed out throughout my first ICSI and I believe this didn't help.

I am only 2 days post ET so I am trying not to think about it too much.

Keep in touch

S.
xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi sweeti, good luck with your otd, right hunni my first cycle i got a bfn, and i was syphom spotting and really on egg shells,  i no the bum bullets i call them can give you mixed signs, 
i felt camps tried and sore breats,

second cycle i got my bf, this time i was more relaxed, but i still got cramps tried and sore breasts, so all in all i didnt feel any diff, i would not of had any idea at that time i would test with a bfp, it was only after about a week i started to feel diff,

so hunni i think you really dont no untell its there infront of you, ie test day, lots are women are so diff also, so feel like they have got af on there way and are thinking thats it bfn only to get bfp,

i wish you ots of luck and try not to drive your self to  .......and also you say you think its all over because you feel ok, well hunni you just dont no, PMA


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Luckythree. I needed some encouragement. The rational part of me knows that I will not feel any symptoms till I am few weeks into pregnancy (if that). But you know what it's like. I keep analyzing everything. It is nice to hear that you didn't feel any different and you got one BFN and one BFP. I have never had BFP (we have been trying to conceive naturally for many years). Then we had our firs ICSI and I hoped that I will finally see + on my test but it was BFN.

I would just love to experience the BFP for once. I am beginning to think that it doesn't exist.

Fingers crossed this time.

Thanks again.

S.

xxx


----------



## 3crazycats (May 9, 2011)

Sasha

Ah bless you, you sound like you've been through a lot yourself. Its so difficult not to get downhearted and feel like it will never will happen to you.

We were just really lucky after two FET's that on our only fresh go we conceived my daughter.  I agree its not something you would want to do again after achieving success, I honestly didn't feel I could, but seeing my daughter playing by herself (she is nearly 5 now) I decided I would try one last time to try and give her a brother or sister, unfortunately not to be, but I have been so lucky to have her    

Keep your chin up, its still early days, and yes your right, it is hard not to analyse every little niggle, I am exactly the same.

Keep in touch, and I am positive you will achieve that BFP, you give your little embies some positive thoughts!  Glad to hear your feeling a bit better today after your egg collection.

Lots of love


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hunni, i was trying for 10 years all in all, and i never ever ever thought i would get my bfp, never, after firswt failed cycle, i thought thats it, i thought my bodies was crying out for this, but nope now 2nd time round, i do ko that for most women it does not happen first time, and in my eyes looking back, first time its alot to take in, alot of drugs and also your body does not no whats begin put back ie embryo, its a forgin body because its got dp/dh gene's in, and i think our body's think with is that, good by, 2nd time round our body's no whats going on, no about injections and EC, and thinks i can handle this, and then et, our body's no DP/DH genes, etc, i no easy said for me because iv got my bfp, but i also no by my clinic that it could be 1 3 chance of it working, and  there is alot more 2nd timers that it has worked for,


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi sasha,

Just wanted to tell you that I had bfn on my first icsi, I had af cramps and sore boobs the whole time. Then I had bfn on my fet and had the same symptoms. I started spotting brown about 2-3days before otd.
I have just finished out 2nd icsi and got our miracle BFP! I had less symptoms, no sore boobs, some cramping and pulling type pains low down but only mild. Even now I am 13dp3dt apart from slight tiredness and abit sicky feeling I don't feel any different! 
So really just keep positive and believe it can happen and it will. The worry comes after waiting for 7wk scan!!
Al the best hun sending you all lots of


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks to all of you for your positive comments. That really helps.

Luckythree - that is so encouraging what you said about the body not knowing. It makes sense. The first time I was all over the place and my body was definitely not ready. This time it wasmuch easier. Even the ET went really smoothly and our doctor was really positive about the whole procedure. I was really stressed out during my first cycle. I remember not sleeping after my ET whereas this time I slept really well!!

Catherino - your comments are also encouraging. It seems that you had the same symptoms during BFN and BFP. I have no cramps at all other than same discomfort from my EC. But judging by your comments, this doesn't mean anything. 

Crazzycats - I know what you mean about wanting a little brother or sister for your little girl. It may still happen so keep trying if that's what you really want. I wish you all the luck in the world.   

I just pray for one baby and I will be the happiest woman alive.  

Good luck to all of you with everything you do. 

Thanks for your comments

S

xxxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

good luck to you also my lovely, i will be sending    for the 25th


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Sasha: I'm also on my 2ww since yesterday (OTD on the 27th).

I had my first FET transfer in January and had the unusual experience of getting my first every BFP 8 days after transfer with first response. Line got stronger up until OTD and on official test day first response showed a weakend second line but clearblue digital still flashed "pregnant 1/2 wks". Blood test confirmed that HCG was halving and not doubling. (more then likely an early miss as I had no chemicals in system to mess with HCG reading). I felt  excited but not completely convinced  that it was going to be  BFP. I felt  a strange mixture of disappointment and elation. Disappointment at blood test confirming it was not going anywhere but also a little excited that I had finally managed to register a BFP. It kinda has given me much needed hope for future  transfers.
I had my second transfer yesterday and am feeling exactly as I did on my first 2ww, excited,hopeful, worried what if it doesn't work?

I guess all our answers will be answered very soon.
Best of luck on your 2ww


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

BerrnardsGirl thanks for your reply. Sorry it took me so long to reply but I spent most of the time on the ‘Ladies in waiting thread’. Why don't you come over there? There is lots of us in the same situation. My OTD is 25th so we are on the same boat. 

I hope to see you there.

Love

Sahs

x


----------

